# [SOLVED] Extending Volume - Force Deletion Warning



## Minderbinder (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a Dell Inspiron 1564 which runs Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1.

My C drive is almost full, so I have started the process to extend that volume. I have duplicated the data from my D volume onto an external HD and am trying to delete the Inspiron D volume; but after confirming that I want to delete, I receive the following warning:The partition (_D:_) Simple Volume is currently in use. To force the deletion of this partition, click Yes. ​WARNING: Forcing a deletion might cause unexpected errors in the application that is using this partition. Do you want to continue?​I have no idea what is using the D volume, and what the "unexpected" consequences might be of continuing. I did try to remove any association the libraries might have with the data on my D drive by "remove"ing them from the list of Library Locations. Hope that is sufficient.

Is there anything else I need to look into before indicating I want to continue? Is there any way to assess the risk of continuing?

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Extending Volume - Force Deletion Warning*

What is on the D drive?
If you have media center it may be in use by media center or it may be the recovery partition.


----------



## Minderbinder (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Extending Volume - Force Deletion Warning*

I apologize - I'm not completely sure what you mean by "media center". I do have a couple of media applications that reside in a folder on the D drive, if that is what you mean.

There is a partition that is labeled "Recovery", but it is not my D drive. My D drive just shows as NTFS , Healthy (Logical Drive)


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Extending Volume - Force Deletion Warning*

go to disk management, take a screen shoot using the snipping tool and post it so we can see exactly what you have and how the drives are setup.


----------



## Minderbinder (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Extending Volume - Force Deletion Warning*

Picture attached.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Extending Volume - Force Deletion Warning*

Media as in Windows Media enter or Dell offers one also, you have neither

From the looks of it there must be a back ground program running that is installed on the D drive it could be as simple as Adobe update or anything else that was installed on D and runs in the start up process.
The unexpected errors would be the program no longer runs.


----------



## Minderbinder (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Extending Volume - Force Deletion Warning*

I deleted the volume and now the space shows are Free Space - not Unallocated Space. :question: So I don't have the option to extend the C Volume. I started to delete the partition for the Free Space, but now I get the message:
This is an extended partition. The partition will become inaccessible if you delete it. Are you sure you want to delete this partition?​Again, what I want to do is create unallocated space to the right of my C partition, so that I can extend the C partition a little and then create a new smaller D partition. 

Is deleting the partition that says "Free space" the correct action?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Extending Volume - Force Deletion Warning*

Delete the partition and then extend the C: if you have any problems in Disk management doing that use Free Partition Wizard to do it


----------



## Minderbinder (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Extending Volume - Force Deletion Warning*

Yep - I went ahead and bit the bullet and deleted the "Free space" partition and it became "unallocated". The scary messages MS gives at each juncture just intimidated me a little. 

For the benefit of any readers-

I then right-clicked on my C drive (which was to the immediate left of the unallocated space, and clicked "extend volume". The "available" field was empty because Disk Management had already selected the only disk option I had and moved disk0 into the field on the right. 

All I had to do then was select how much out of the available disk space I wanted to use - in my case 10240 MB (10 GB) of the 234496 MB available, as I wanted to retain some space to create a new D partition for data. I completed the wizard and then right-clicked the (now-reduced) unallocated space and created a new simple volume to store my data.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

simple once you gotten over the fear of possibly messing everything up. glad it is taken care of and thanks for letting us know.


----------



## tszeusts (Jul 9, 2016)

Would anyone be so kind as to offer some of the same advice how to format my C drive? Also I should say i backed everything up on C, files and such, and I don't care about F....Should I delete F and then format C?
Here is a screen shot:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

@tszeusts Please do not hijack someone else's thread, especially a Solved one. You should start your own Thread. 
The *C:* drive letter is assigned usually to the *O*perating *S*ystem. You cannot Delete an *O*perating *S*ystem partition that you are booted into. If you have more then one* OS *on your computer, you can boot into that. The *Disk 2 C: *drive will then have a different drive letter, and you can delete it. 
Or if you want to reinstall the Windows OS to that drive, then Boot off of a Windows Disc and Delete the Disk2 Partitions go next to install Windows


----------

